# Few from a recent trip to Austin



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

1. This young lady was just sitting with her dog.
2. Another pennybacker bridge shot.


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*very nice....*


----------



## ANYBDYHERE (Mar 16, 2007)

Great Pics!!


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

Great shot's i love going to Austin.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

HDR on the 2nd?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks folks, yes the 2nd was an HDR. +2,0,-2


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Great shots Fred... I particularly like the bridge photo.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks Dick.



Formula4Fish said:


> Great shots Fred... I particularly like the bridge photo.


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

you need to learn how to take a compliment!! :spineyes:


stargazer said:


> Thanks Dick.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Love the bridge shot.


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Fred, I still haven't gotten over to shoot that bridge! Every time I am in Austin the traffic is so bad that I can't stand it and have to leave! 

And Yeah! You ought to learn how to take a compliment too! LOL!

Really like that bridge!!

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

LOL, Thanks Guys. It does sound kinda bad now that you point it out....Sorry Dick ol buddy.



El Ahogo said:


> you need to learn how to take a compliment!! :spineyes:


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Tom, thats one of the things I just hate about Austin, the traffic is terrible. this was on a thursday afternoon, i have one shot with the traffic backed up across the bridge. Once you are there, its a view you wont forget.
Austin has some great photo ops, but the traffic is a real PITA to get to them.



DeepBlueGulf said:


> Fred, I still haven't gotten over to shoot that bridge! Every time I am in Austin the traffic is so bad that I can't stand it and have to leave!
> 
> And Yeah! You ought to learn how to take a compliment too! LOL!
> 
> ...


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

what body of water is that?


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

I think its called Lake Austin.


----------

